# Fi and Fe difference in ethics



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you think it's possible that:


introverted feeling (Fi) = personal morals
extraverted feeling (Fe) = social norms?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with you, up to a point. I believe that Fi puts value on individual ethics (it's only one's personal morals if combined with a Judging function) and Fe puts value on group ethics, typically social or any other form of widely acknowledged moral code or standard.

For instance, I have very strong Fi for an INTP, but I believe in individual ethics - that is, each person has their own. I don't believe in any set moral code or even in a "human ethic" aka widely accepted form of ethics. Furthermore, I don't believe that my individual ethics are ideal or should be applied to any other person but me. I've heard many strong Fe users talk about a "human ethic" or a generally accepted form of morals that each human is expected to understand and follow.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

hziegel said:


> For instance, I have very strong Fi for an INTP, but I believe in individual ethics - that is, each person has their own. I don't believe in any set moral code or even in a "human ethic" aka widely accepted form of ethics. Furthermore, I don't believe that my individual ethics are ideal or should be applied to any other person but me. I've heard many strong Fe users talk about a "human ethic" or a generally accepted form of morals that each human is expected to understand and follow.


I keep getting confused by the Fi/Fe differences because a lot of what I think of as Fe other people seem to see as Fi. I don't care too much about 'society' and its ethical rules, though I do think some things are purely wrong (like murder etc). Other than that I have my own set of morals and feel like other people have theirs and so long as their morals/ethics don't actively harm me or anyone else I don't care much what they do with them or what they are.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, I always have a hard time distinguishing Fi and Fe. 

In general, I really like the descriptions this link has on the functions:

ENFP Wiki

It's helped me a lot in understanding Si and Ne, as well as Se and Te.


But it's weird because I feel like I can relate to both the Fe and Fi descriptions in this link, even though I think Fe is a lot stronger in me. I don't know if it necessarily favors into my deepest beliefs, though.....it's just my natural reaction. Maybe that's because it's my auxiliary function.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

sts06 said:


> I keep getting confused by the Fi/Fe differences because a lot of what I think of as Fe other people seem to see as Fi. I don't care too much about 'society' and its ethical rules, though I do think some things are purely wrong (like murder etc). Other than that I have my own set of morals and feel like other people have theirs and so long as their morals/ethics don't actively harm me or anyone else I don't care much what they do with them or what they are.


It sounds like you probably use both. Many people do. Then again, you should look at where your personal morals come from... Did you just decide what you think is best, or did you base it off a pre-existing philosophy, religion or other moral code? Just because your morals aren't the same as everyone's doesn't mean they're completely individual.

I have a somewhat weaker Fe, so I really don't base my morals off of anything else. I can relate to other people to some extent and understand the feeling of "universal order" but I haven't found any specific code that I think is complete or that would represent me at all. Many people claim to have no religious affiliation yet still base their sense of moral mostly from an established religion or general sense of ethics within their community or family. Mine is unique to me. When I learn about new religions or philosophies, I think they're interesting, but they never change how I feel about the world, nor have my parents or peers.


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I use Fe to understand my environment's morals (and sometimes adhere to) but it doesn't affect my own. I usually define how I am to behave through Ti (based on how I see other's behaving).


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Fe isn't "social norms", though it usually takes those into account; it's just ethics as defined by an objective standard.


----------

